# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Kazakistanda ki üç altın adam

## anau

TÜRKLER
*KAZAKİSTANDA Kİ ÜÇ ALTIN ADAM*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Birinci Altın Adam
1969 yılında bir inşaat şirketi tarafından kurganların yer aldığı efsanevi Esik Gölünün yanındaki bölgede oto deposu inşa etmek için yetkili mercilere başvuruda bulunulur. Tarihî açıdan önemli bir bölge olduğu için burada arkeologların izni olmadan inşa çalışmasına izin verilmemekte idi. Ancak inşaata izin vermemek için arkeologların elinde bir kanıtın olması şarttı. İşte o sıralarda henüz genç bir arkeolog ve tarihçi olan Baken- Ata kanıt peşinde gece gündüz çalışmaya başlar. Fakat tam bir ay geçmesine rağmen kazılarda önemli sayılabilecek bir bulguya rastlanamamıştır. Kazı için verilen sürenin son gününe gelindiğinde buldozer makinisti, kurganların birinde bir kütüğün olduğunu söyler. Kazı işine devam edilince, bu kurganın sadece üst kısmının yağmalanmış olduğu, esas kısmının ise büyük bir ihtimalle yağmacıların eski dönemlere ait gömme sırrı hakkında fazla bir bilgiye sahip olmamalarından dolayı şans eseri korunmuş olduğu ortaya çıkar. Kurganın yüksekliği 6 metre, çapı ise 60 metreydi. Toprak içine açılan mezar dikdörtgen biçimindeydi. Mezar odası çam kütüklerinden yapılmıştır. Kütüklerin etrafında altın plakalar, değerli kaplar, kazanlar bulunmaktaydı. Mezar odasının batı duvarı dibine 10 adet küçük ahşap masa yerleştirilmiş olup, zeminine, üzerine küçük altın plakalar dikili bir hasır serilmişti. Hasırın üzerine geçit töreni üniforması giydirilmiş ve silah kuşanmış bir ceset yerleştirilmişti. Ölünün elbisesi tamamen altın plakalarla kaplanmış durumdadır. Gerekli incelemeler yapıldıktan sonra, bu cesedin 18 yaşlarında bir İskit prensine ait olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Prensin kafasında üzeri Güneş Tanrısını sembolize eden kanatlı at motifleriyle işlenmiş yüksek şapkası vardı. Bu iki at, şapkanın üzerinde bulunan diğer hayvan motiflerinden oldukça büyük olup sırt sırta durmaktadır. Şapkanın üzeri 150 civarında farklı biçim ve büyüklükte altın plakalarla süslenmiştir. Bu plakaların çoğunun üzerinde dövme sanatıyla yapılmış leopar, koç, geyik, dağ keçisi, at ve kuş motifleri mevcuttur. Bu hayvan motiflerinin hepsi emsalsiz ve büyüleyicidir: Atlar koşuyor, kuşlar uçuyor, leoparlar saldırıyor. Prensin üzerinde ise bir kaftan, pantolon ve gömlek vardı. Kırmızı deriden yapılmış olan kısa kaftanın üzeri, kenarlarına açılan deliklerden geçirilen iple tutturulmuş, sayıları üç bin civarında olan üçgen şeklinde altın plakalarla bezelidir. Kaftanın alt ve yaka kısımlarıyla kenarlarına dikdörtgen şeklinde oldukça büyük altın plakalar dikilmiştir. Bu plakaların üzerinde kaplan başı motifleri mevcuttur. Pantolonunun iç ve dış kısımlarıyla gömleğinin yaka ve kollarında yine üzerleri çeşitli hayvan motifleriyle işlenmiş altın plakalar bulunuyor. Cesedin belinde üzerinde kuş başı motifleri bulunan altın plakalarla süslenmiş deri bir kemer vardır. Parmaklarında iki altın yüzük vardır ve yüzüklerin birinin üzerine uzun ve süslü şapkalı bir erkek figürü işlenmiş durumdadır. Silah olarak cesedin yanında altın kakmalı uzun demir bir kılıç, üzeri hayvan motifleriyle işlenmiş kısa bir hançer, ucu altından olan bir ok ve bir kamçı yer alıyordu. Kılıç kırmızı ahşaptan bir kın içindeydi, hançer ise üzeri bir kuş ve bir at motifiyle işlenmiş yarısı deriden yarısı da ahşaptan olan bir kın içerisinde bulunuyordu. Cesedin sol tarafında içinde bronz bir ayna ile kırmızı boyanın bulunduğu bir torba vardı. İskit prensinin elbisesi, İskit sanatına özgü hayvan stilinde yapılmış dört bin farklı altın parçadan oluşturulmuştur. Mezarın kuzey duvarının yanında içinde kımız olan kilden yapılmış bir kâse, üzerinde et parçacıkları olan ahşap tepsiler, gümüş ve bronzdan yapılmış değerli testiler ve iç tarafında yırtıcı bir kuşun gagası ve pençeleri şeklinde altın plakalarla süslenmiş bronz bir kâse bulunuyordu. Doğu duvarının dibi ise ölü odasına girişin buradan yapılması sebebiyle boş bırakılmıştı.

Esik kurganı İskit döneminin en büyük arkeolojik hazinelerinden biri sayılıyor. Mezar MÖ IV.-III. yüzyıllara aittir. Esik kurganında bulunmuş olan bu hazinenin en değerli parçası şüphesiz ki dibinde 26 işaretten oluşan iki satırlık bir yazının yer aldığı gümüş bir tastır. Bu yazının Türk tarihi ve medeniyetine ışık tutacak, yeni boyutlar kazandıracak tarihi bir belge olduğu muhakkaktır. Çünkü bugüne dek bildiğimiz Yenisey ve Orhun yazıtları on dört asır öncesine aittir. Oysa Esik kurganında bulunan bu yazı, yirmi beş asırlık bir belgedir. Yazı, Göktürk Yazıtlarında kullanılan runik yazı sistemiyle yazılmıştır. Tanınmış bir eski Türk yazıtları bilgini olan ve pek çok eseri bulunan Gayneddin Musabaya göre Yenisey-Orhun yazıtlarıyla Esik Yazıtı arasında bin yıldan fazla bir zaman farkı olup Esik Yazıtındaki her işaret bir harfin değil bir hecenin karşılığıdır. Bu görüşünden yola çıkarak Kazak bilim adamı Esik Yazıtını şu şekilde okumuştur:
Taza as tuvın agannın
Eldi ege. Altın, ekserin
Sagan ar eperedi.
Jasına jete
Bakıtındı aşasın.
Sav bol.
Bu yazının Türkiye Türkçesi karşılığı şu şekildedir:
Namusunla as tuğunu ağanın
(ağabeyinin)
İle (yurda) iye (sahip) ol. Altın,
abiden (yazılı kitaben)
Sana şeref getirir.
Yaşına yeterek (belirli bir yaşa erişerek)
Bahtını açarsın.
Sağ ol.
Yazının bu şekilde okunması konusunda Musabaya katılmayanlar vardır. Esik Yazıtının okunuşuyla ilgili çalışmalar devam etmektedir. Esik kurganındaki mezar, sadece zenginlik ve sayısız altın süslerle şaşırtmakla kalmadı; o, aynı zamanda eski dönemin sosyal yaşamını da aydınlatmış oldu. Büyük kurganda nerdeyse tamamen altından bir kıyafette bu kadar zengin bir adamın gömülmesi, Kazakistanın o dönemde çok karmaşık bir sosyal hiyerarşiye sahip olduğunun bir delilidir: Orada zenginler, fakirler, orta hâlliler, din adamları ve ortaya çıktığı üzere hükümdarlar yaşamış. Bir başka deyişle, bozkır camiası, bir devletin sahip olması gereken tüm özelliklere sahipmiş. Prensin adı bilinmediği için, tüm dünyada Altın Adam olarak tanınmış olan bu eserin kopyaları Kazakistanın hemen hemen her tarihî müzesinin yanı sıra Almatı Ortalık Müzesinde de bulunmaktadır. New- Yorktaki Birleşmiş Milletler binasında da Altın Adamın bir kopyası mevcuttur. Bununla birlikte Esik kurganından çıkan hazineler ve Altın Adamın gerçeğiyle tıpatıp olan bir kopyası da daha önce Almatıda, şimdi ise Astanadaki Arkeoloji Müzesinde sergilenmektedir.
Altın Adamın aslı ise devlet hazinesinde bulunmaktadır.
Kanatlı bir parsın üzerine duran Altın Adam Kazakistanın ulusal sembollerinden biri hâline geldi: Almatı meydanlarından birindeki Bağımsızlık Abidesinin üzerinde de İskit savaşçısı bulunuyor; Kazakistan Cumhurbaşkanının forsundaki kanatlı leopar üzerinde İskit döneminin genç önderinin figürü resmedilmiş bulunmaktadır.

İkinci Altın Adam
Ekim 1999 tarihinde Kazakistanlı Altın Adam yalnızlıktan kurtuldu: Atırav bozkırlarında yer alan Araltöbe kurganında yapılmış kazılar neticesinde bilim adamları İskitli bir askerî öndere ait olduğu sanılan kalıntılar buldu. Bu Altın Adamın bir önder olduğu konusunda arkeologların şüphesi yoktu: Asırlar önce yaşamış savaşçının giyimi tamamen altın plakalarla ve çeşitli şekillerde kakmalarla süslenmiştir. Savaşçının yanında bulunan Polat Kılıç ise Hazarın

Kuzey doğusunda poladın (çeliğin) bilinenin aksine çok daha önceleri ortaya çıktığının bir kanıtıdır.

Üçüncü Altın Adam
2003 yılında Kazakistan topraklarında Doğu Kazakistan bölgesinin Şiliktı kurganlarında Sak dönemine ait üçüncü bir Altın Adam bulunmuştur. Mezarın bulunduğu kurganın çapı 100, yüksekliği ise 8 metreydi. Bu buluş, MÖ VII. yüzyıla ait olup eşine bugüne dek rastlanılmamış, emsalsiz eşyalar içermektedir. Esik kurganında bulunan savaşçının üzerinde varak altınlarla süslü bir yelme varken, bu Altın Adamın üzerindeki tüm süsler, en üst kalitede dökme altından yapmadır. Üstelik bu som altın, firuze kakmalıdır. Bu durum bilim adamlarını bu üçüncü Altın Adamın hükümdarın ta kendisi olduğuna dair düşüncelere sevk etmektedir. Bunun İskit dönemine ait en eski gömü olduğuna dair varsayımlar mevcuttur. Mezarda panter, dağ keçisi ve geyik şeklinde yapılmış olanlar buna dahil olmak üzere toplam sekiz tip altın plaka bulunmuştur. Bunun dışında bir adet uzun boynuzlu dağ keçisi şeklinde oldukça ağır bir plaka daha bulunmuştur. Mezardan toplam iki yüz elli adet eşya çıkartılmıştır: Altın plakların dışında bilim adamları, kurbanlık kesildiğinde kullanılan kabın yanı sıra nefrit, deniz kabuğu ve firuzeden yapılmış gerdanlık, bronz ok ucu, oklar ve bileği taşı bulmuştur. Sadece hükümdarların takma hakkına sahip olduğu yaban domuzunun dişinden yapılmış gerdanlık, arkeologları hayretler içinde bıraktı. Bilim adamları bu hazineleri dünya kültürünün en iyi örnekleriyle aynı sırada değerlendiriyorlar. Tüm bu hazineler, Kazakistan topraklarında asırlar önce yaşamış kabilelerin kültürleri, sanatları ve dinleri konusunda zengin birer malzeme niteliğindedir.

----------

